# Grilled Redfish



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Grilled Redfish 

4 Eight Ounce Fillets of Fish
6 Garlic cloves crushed
2 Tsp. Grated Lemon Peel
1/3 Cup Olive Oil (extra virgin)
1 Bunch Basil (thinly sliced)
1/3 Cup Capers ( small ones)
1 Lemon (juice)
Salt and Pepper to taste 

Whisk lemon juice, olive oil, crushed garlic cloves and grated lemon peel in small bowl to blend. Stir in capers and basil. Season vinaigrette with salt and pepper to taste. 
Let stand at room temperature. Prepare your fire on your barbecue, (high heat) or use broiler. Season fillets with salt and pepper and coat fillets with vinaigrette. Cook until 

fish flakes, be careful not to break fillet when turning. When fish is done place fillet on platter and pour remaining vinaigrette over fish.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting.:toast

Sounds greeat will have to give it a try


----------

